# Yellow Liquid Logic Lil'Joe - Lower Eagle



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

Found.
Boat got stuck in the lava flows upstream of the confluence and then after the river jumped up because of the rain made its way to Hair Ranch where a kind man at CDOT picked it up and called me.


----------

